
Dramatic new discoveries illuminate the lost Indus civilization - happy-go-lucky
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/dramatic-new-discoveries-illuminate-the-lost-indus-civilization/
======
rm_-rf_slash
This is amazing. The Indus Valley Civilization is the most fascinating ancient
society one could imagine. Not only did they appear to produce fountains and
waterways while other civilizations were busy building temples and palaces,
but they were also remarkably - perhaps uniquely- peaceful. _Very_ little
evidence of weaponry has been found throughout their ruins.

If we are lucky enough to decipher their writing system with machine learning
(or perhaps some undiscovered Rosetta Stone), I would spend days on end
reading everything I could about this incredible and mysterious culture.

~~~
Arizhel
Just watch out for the ancient aliens people who claim that Mohenjo-Daro and
Harrapa were sites of nuclear wars and that the Indus people had flying
machines called "vimana".

------
PerryCox
I had never heard of this civilization before so this was a very interesting
read. I would also recommend, for people like myself who are just finding out
about this group of people, to have a look at the Wikipedia article[1].

[1]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indus_Valley_Civilisation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indus_Valley_Civilisation)

------
selimthegrim
Rabi and Kharif refer to the seasons the crop was sown in, not different
cultivars of the given crop. Just a small point that needed clarification.

